# IMAX cinema



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

The first IMAX cinema has recently opened in Sheikh Zayed (6th of October), Americana mall, situated next to HyperOne. 
Here is the link: IMAX Egypt

The screen is huge! (H 13m x W 23m) Prices for morning shows (10.00 and 13.00) LE 40, other shows LE 60. We went to Skyfall today. It was really good!


----------

